# Your reasons for loving outdoor cooking, post here!



## ShadowOfOdin (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing.  Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.  

1)  The mess.  Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort.  But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?
 
2) The char, unless you essentially hover over the meat, or really really know what your doing, how do avoid the unhealthy char?
 
3) Unless your using a charcoal grill, can't you essentially get the same results in doors?  yes, this is related to 2.
 
4) The heat, grills give off heat, there's no two ways about but, as do stoves, but far more heat from grill.  No?
 
Your reasons for loving outdoor cooking, post here!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 29, 2008)

It's a festive way to cook and eat!


----------



## gadzooks (Oct 29, 2008)

Because it is out of doors. The _smells!_ Because I can turn out the most tender, flavorful pieces of meat, fish and vegetables using the most basic cooking method...burn it with fire. Takes skill to do well. It's also a social thing. Beer used to be a big plus, too, but I no longer partake.


----------



## Wart (Oct 29, 2008)

> 1) The mess. Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort. But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?



Because building a fire in the house is arson?



> 2) The char, unless you essentially hover over the meat, or really really know what your doing, how do avoid the unhealthy char?



Char is unhealthy?




> 3) Unless your using a charcoal grill, can't you essentially get the same results in doors? yes, this is related to 2.



Lump and Oak, Hickory, Sassafras, Apple, Mesquite ... any one or a mixture.

Related to #1, Smells up the house, sets off the smoke alarm, makes the cats nervous, and Wife threatens divorce if I try doing it in the house again.



> 4) The heat, grills give off heat, there's no two ways about but, as do stoves, but far more heat from grill. No?



Different type of heat. Sort of.

Truth is, I like playing with fire. I guess its a little boy thing I never grew out of.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 29, 2008)

ShadowOfOdin said:


> Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing.  Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.
> 
> 1)  The mess.  Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort.  But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?
> 
> ...



Answers:
#1)  If anything, I make more of a mess inside than I do cooking outside.  If I grill/smoke outside, I don't have a pot (or several pots/pans) to clean.  Yes, I have a sheet pan to clean, but I'd still be dirtying that pan up if I cooked inside.

#2)  Don't believe everything you hear.  I think if you eat ANYTHING in over-abundance, it will cause cancer.  Remember, everything in moderation.  Besides, I've been using the same grill now for 4 years.  I think I know most of it's quirks by now, so yes, I "really, really, know how to use it."  Besides, I like a "little" bit of char on grilled foods.  I should make a batch of my smoke-roasted chicken, and take a picture of it.  It's unbelievably good!

#3)  Yes, you can get the same results indoors.  I mean, almost every restaurant I know of cooks indoors (except for BBQ places where the smoker is a huge commercial unit outside the building).  Of course, they also have commercial exhaust hoods that suck all the smoke out of the cooking area.  I have yet to use a home exhaust hood (even units that vent directly outside) that can keep the stovetop area as clear as the exhaust hood at work can.  And I don't care what anyone else says, foods cooked in a grill pan DO NOT taste the same as foods cooked on a charcoal or propane grill.

#4)  If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen!  Or the grilling area!  Besides, cooking outdoors, you almost always have a breeze that blows the heat and smoke away.  Just stand upwind.

Here's a really good reason to have equipment that you can cook outside on:  Last year, in December, we had a HUGE ice storm impact the state of OK.  ALL 77 counties experienced some amount of damage.  I was out of electricity for NINE DAYS!  I cooked in my grill, meat, starch, and veggies, for 4 days in a row.  Then I brought home a cassette burner (portable gas burner that takes a can a butane) and cooked with that.  I wish I would have had a good old camping-style Dutch Oven.  I have a burn pit out back that I could have very easily built a fire in to bake with the Dutch Oven.

All that said, I will have to say that:

 A)  I am an old Boy Scout.  I first learned to cook over an open fire.  They also taught us how to use Dutch Ovens a little bit.

B)  I cook for a living.  Inside or out.  Heat doesn't bother me, as in the summer, my work-station can easily be over 100 degrees F, and we have two huge a/c units that are aimed in my direction (darn air currents really play havoc with my stovetop burners).


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

The reason I like it is because all outside cooking is done by my husband!!  I get to relax and he gets work.  It's nice!


----------



## west coast smoker (Oct 30, 2008)

*Outdoors is best*

I cook outside because my wife stays inside, and I get to drink beer and smoke cigars with out any nagging.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowOfOdin said:


> Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing. Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.
> 
> 1) The mess. Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort. But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?
> 
> ...


 
1 It would use more pans and be messier for me to cook whatever I am grilling inside.

2 I don't hover, but I don't have an unhealthy "char" either..... I'll have to Google that one 

3 I can't, Maybe if I had a commercial stove with a built in grill.

4 See 2.... I don't hover  If standing by the grill gets too hot, I was programmed to take a step back.


----------



## miniman (Oct 30, 2008)

I was brought up on braais outside. I don't think it makes more of a mess. I don't believe you can get the same flavours indoors with home equipment. If I use a grill plate on the stove, I land up with a very smokey house.

It's also very healthy to be outside in the fresh air and enjoying the out door world rather than surrounded by walls.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 30, 2008)

I find it to be
 great fun
a welcome change from stove cooking
a different technique to learn
a wonderful excuse to drink beer 
a great way to make the neighbors jealous
fulfillment of the primitive race memory to cook over the open flame 
and did I mention... a wonderful excuse to drink beer?


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 30, 2008)

i prefer to cook outdoors because i enjoy doing it and i love the flavor of the food cooked over charcoal or wood. i also enjoy the outdoor scenery, the flowers, the trees blowing from the breeze and the smell of the food cooking on an open fire. i also make less of a mess outside then i do in the house. i use a lot less dishes and i don't get the inside of the house all heated up from the stove or oven going.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowOfOdin said:


> Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing.  Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.
> 
> 1)  The mess.  Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort.  But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?
> 
> ...


1 while there are some things you can reproduce .. baby back ribs cooked low and slow with apple wood is not one .. 
2 i know what i am doing .. 
3 look at number 1 
4 is this a bad thing ? i am outside .. 

but more than anything .. i love to do it ... i enjoy going out to the garage .. putting on some music or a football game .. fire up  the chargriller ..
rake leaves .. play with the kids .. drink a adult beverege or two ..
and work that bbq .. could i do it all inside .. maybe ... but what fun would that be ..


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 30, 2008)

Not a big outdoor cooker, as I'm alone and it's stupid to turn grill on for 1 hotdog. But no way do I agree with "basically the same taste as inside". EVERYTHING tastes better cooked outside. (except maybe Birthday Cake! LOL!) Did you ever make brewed coffee on the grill? Died and gone to heaven yum! Or breakfast eggsand bacon? OMG! To Die For! And ribs????????????  I better stop there.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 30, 2008)

I grilled some Italian sausages outside tonight for our dinner, and when I was cleaning up the kitchen, I glanced over at the stove and was SO grateful that I didn't have greasy pan and all that spatter to clean up...plus, they tasted SO much better.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2008)

ShadowOfOdin said:


> Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing. Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.


 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion ... but man+fire+meat ... you're talking basic primal instinct! 



			
				ShadowOfOdin said:
			
		

> 1) The mess. Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort. But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?


Much less mess cooking outdoors. And, no, the same flavors *can not* be achieved indoors in most instances. You can "smoke" some things with a stove top smoker for small items. Doesn't work for larger items or items that need long cooking times.



			
				ShadowOfOdin said:
			
		

> 2) The char, unless you essentially hover over the meat, or really really know what your doing, how do avoid the unhealthy char?


 
Ah, yes, the carcinogenic potential of grilled meat. There are also indications that searing meat in a pan, on an indoor grill pan, etc. may also be carcinogenic. It depends on the study you want to quote. And, if you read some of those studies - they are talking about really incinerating the fat. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to not burn your food on an outdoor grill. Well, not when you have the help of your friends at DC! 



			
				ShadowOfOdin said:
			
		

> 3) Unless your using a charcoal grill, can't you essentially get the same results in doors? yes, this is related to 2.


 
Nope. 



			
				ShadowOfOdin said:
			
		

> 4) The heat, grills give off heat, there's no two ways about but, as do stoves, but far more heat from grill. No?


 
Let's see - an outdoor grill producing a temp of 450ºF is how many degrees hotter than an indoor stove producing 450ºF??? And, how much space is there to dissipate the heat outdoors vs an enclosed indoor space?

I don't know where you live, or where you are from, but down here in the South we used to have "summer" kitchens (before air conditioning) - which were outdoors for the simple reason that they didn't heat up the house. I also remember when I was a kid and we had a screened in "sleeping pourch" - maybe Uncle Bob or Mississippi Girl remembers these.



			
				ShadowOfOdin said:
			
		

> Your reasons for loving outdoor cooking, post here!


There are some things you simply can't do indoors with the same results as outdoors. And, cooking outdoors doesn't heat up the house - nor do you wind up with the house full of smoke.

And, you just can't get that "smokey" flavor from cooking indoors.


----------



## africhef (Oct 31, 2008)

absolutely outdoors. during hurricane Isabel we lost power for 10 days which was no problem for me. at that time we were living on the patuxent river in the boondocks. bathed in the river cooked on an open fire it was like a vacation for us. back to basics right? i also made my boys sling shots and they promptly shot each other with prickle balls. heaven on earth.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Not a big outdoor cooker, as *I'm alone and it's stupid to turn grill on for 1 hotdog.* But no way do I agree with "basically the same taste as inside". EVERYTHING tastes better cooked outside. (except maybe Birthday Cake! LOL!) Did you ever make brewed coffee on the grill? Died and gone to heaven yum! Or breakfast eggsand bacon? OMG! To Die For! And ribs???????????? I better stop there.


 
That's why I always put three on


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

ShadowOfOdin said:


> Personally, I've never truly been one for the outdoor cooking thing. Here are my reasons, if you disagree, please disprove me, prove me wrong.
> 
> 1) The mess. Yes, I know, I know, I know, all good things are worth the effort. But when the same flavors can essentially be achieved in doors given the proper equipment, such a grittle, why take the meat outside?
> 
> ...


 
For one, it sounds like you have not experienced good outdoor cooking.  That's the only reason one would ask such a question. 

You cannot equate indoor and outdoor cooking.  Although you are essentially doing the same thing by heating food, you get completely different results.  I love the smell of pork roasting away along with the sweet smell of hickory, apple or mesquite.  Drives me bonkers. 

Answers to your questions:

1) Less pots and pans, how is it messier?  Plus, in the spring and summer you can eat right off the grill.

2 & 3) Who cares, it tastes good.

4) How can this be done indoors in a regular run-of-the-mill kitchen?


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

you know you love out-door cooking when you do it in the snow.
Afrikaans for out-door cooking is Braaivleis which essentially means
grilled meat


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

My grills and smoker run 365 here.  Rain, snow, whatever.


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

way to go jeekins!!!


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 3, 2008)

We love it so much in South Africa that we have a "National Braai Day"


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

That would be cool if we had that in the states.  Everyone use their grills and smokers on a certain Sunday.


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

boerewors is one of south african eats that i miss the most. i do make it sometimes though


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 3, 2008)

africhef said:


> boerewors is one of south african eats that i miss the most. i do make it sometimes though



And you must miss biltong - apparently jerky just isn't the same


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

biltong. droewors, fish paste no jerky is most difinitely not the the same i have made biltong.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 3, 2008)

It's all about the fire.  Where else can I drink beer and play with fire at the same time year round?


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

roadfix said:


> It's all about the fire. Where else can I drink beer and play with fire at the same time year round?


 
....legally.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 3, 2008)

roadfix said:


> It's all about the fire. Where else can I drink beer and play with fire at the same time year round?


 
Yeah, but hunting season is even better even if it is limited ... you get to drink beer and play with fire AND guns!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

The taste of any meat outdoors cannot be beat by anything cooked inside. MHO


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

michael in ftw said:


> yeah, but hunting season is even better even if it is limited ... You get to drink beer and play with fire and guns!



This is what happens then, lol!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah - but the head from a 350-lb jackalope mounted on the wall is equally impressive!


----------

